

Show HN: Jottedly, track your job search in one place - robtsai
http://jottedly.com/
I've been learning how to code, and I'm building Jottedly as a personal project to help people track their job search.  Welcome any feedback!  Thanks.  -rob
======
robtsai
Hi - I'm currently learning how to code, and I'm building this web application
to familiarize myself with various tools and languages (Python, Flask, MySQL,
JQuery, Twitter Bootstrap, etc.). If you're looking for an application to help
you manage your job search, I'd welcome you to try it out, and look forward to
your feedback. Thanks! - Rob

